# Removing/Adding People to TS Deed



## adam187 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello All,
I am a joint owner of  a TS at HGVC Seaworld in Orlando and need information on how I can have my ex removed from the deed or at least keep her from using it.  She wants nothing to do with the TS and has not tried to use it, but want to cover my butt since I am paying for it.  Someone suggested that I get a notarized quit claim deed and that would be good enough. Don't know much about that so any help would be appreciated. Also, if I was to add someone to the deed in the future to allow them access to my TS, what would need to be done?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 24, 2010)

Technically, no one is removed from or added to a "deed."  However, folks frequently sign new deeds to "sign over" their right, title & interest. To extinguish your ex's interest, she will need to sign some sort of deed. Quitclaim deeds are typically used in "family" or "ex" situations, becuz person releasing their interest isn't warranting the quality of the title.

A quitclaim deed would be fairly easy to do. There are samples and forms available on the internet, and all you need to do is track the deed by which you took title, *[only use her name as "grantor" and your name as]* "grantee." With the deed in hand, you'll need to record it thru the public records office of the county where the TS is located and send a certified copy of the recorded deed to the HGVC office with an explanation.

Likewise, to give someone an owner's interest, you will need to sign a deed in which you are the "grantor" (after your ex's interest has been extinguished), but you would need to specify how you intend the "grantees" to hold title. You would typically name yourself and other co-owners as "tenants in common" or as "joint tenants with right of survivorship." There are estate implications for each type of ownership and you should consult an attorney if you are unsure of which to use.

Becuz HGVC holds a Right of First Refusal (ROFR) to all its TS's 'cept Flamingo, you should first contact HGVC to see if they will waive it to allow you to give someone an interest in the TS. You may need to submit a written request for waiver form.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2010)

You need to do two things:

1. get a new deed with only your name, using talent's suggestion 


> A quitclaim deed would be fairly easy to do. There are samples and forms available on the internet, and all you need to do is track the deed by which you took title, moving your name from "grantor" to "grantee." With the deed in hand, you'll need to record it thru the public records office of the county where the TS is located




2. Get HGVC to acknowledge that you are now the sole owner.


> send a certified copy of the recorded deed to the HGVC office with an explanation.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 25, 2010)

Correction:
... track the deed by which you took title, *[only use her name as "grantor" and your name as]* "grantee."

-- "Sorry about that chief." (Don Adams)


----------

